# Snake on a plane delays Qanta flight



## News Bot (Sep 23, 2013)

HUNDREDS of Qantas passengers spent the night in hotels after the discovery of a tiny snake on a flight just as it was about to leave Sydney airport.







border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-






*Published On:* 23-Sep-13 11:25 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## smileysnake (Sep 23, 2013)

ha ha wow big expense for qantas because of big scary snake, "oh no look out its 20cm long lets get the hell out of here before it kills us all"..........


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 23, 2013)

was it Qantas who had the scrub python as well?


----------



## 007_lizards (Sep 23, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> was it Qantas who had the scrub python as well?



QantasLink


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 23, 2013)

007_lizards said:


> QantasLink



so I take that as a yes???


----------



## 007_lizards (Sep 23, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> so I take that as a yes???


QantasLink is a regional subsidiary airline of the main company Qantas so basically yes Qantas had the other scrub python on it


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 23, 2013)

007_lizards said:


> QantasLink is a regional subsidiary airline of the main company Qantas so basically yes Qantas had the other scrub python on it



snakes must like Qantas then. maybe its the kangaroo....


----------



## adderboy (Sep 23, 2013)

smileysnake said:


> ha ha wow big expense for qantas because of big scary snake, "oh no look out its 20cm long lets get the hell out of here before it kills us all"..........



Well, yeah, but bear in mind that if it was a 20cm death adder, it's no laughing matter.

What I can't understand is, after they removed the snake they fumigated the plane because it might have been venomous. Huh? Residual venom on the plane? I think what they might have meant to say is they fumigated in case there were more and they were venomous. Sigh.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 23, 2013)

I wonder what species it is.


----------



## andyh (Sep 23, 2013)

they would have fumigated the plane in case there were more hidden away somewhere, a small snake could easily short out electronic components and send the plane complete with 150 or so passengers straight into the ground. Being venomous or non venomous would`ve had absolutely nothing to do with their reason for fumigation.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 23, 2013)

It was a mandarin rat snake stow-away


----------



## paultheo (Sep 23, 2013)

there wouldnt be such a big hoo-ha if it was a bird or cat i bet.


----------



## reptilezac (Sep 23, 2013)

i wonder if anyone made the quote from snakes on a plane!


----------

